# Gingerbread    (sharing my super secret recipe)



## artisan soaps (Aug 3, 2009)

..


----------



## Dixie (Aug 3, 2009)

So cute!! So....you said your sharing right?


----------



## Woodi (Aug 3, 2009)

These look yummy, thanks for sharing! 

are they more like biscuits than cookies?....soft on the inside I mean...


----------



## heartsong (Aug 3, 2009)

*x*

OMG!  :shock: 

my "granna" made cookies so similar to these!  she has long since passed and i lost the recipe ages ago.

nothing smells so heavenly as gingerbread baking!

thanks ever so much for posting!


----------



## Rosey (Aug 3, 2009)

YUM! I am so gonna try this with my kiddo!


----------



## topcat (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank you for sharing Artisan....I detest ginger in everything *except *baking .... gingerbread is one of my all time favourites!  And your tutorial with pics is wonderful.

Tanya


----------



## Sibi (Aug 4, 2009)

OMG I absolutely LOVE gingerbread.  I have a question.....what kind of syrup...corn syrup?


Sibi


----------



## gekko62 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for posting this artisan. I haven't baked in forever,& gingerbread is my absolute all time favourite!
Made a batch soon as I could scribble down the ing.,& I'm munching one right now!  
Great recipe btw.Easy peasy.And yumbo!


----------



## artisan soaps (Aug 4, 2009)

..


----------



## Sibi (Aug 5, 2009)

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> gekko62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



light treacle???? what is that?


----------



## artisan soaps (Aug 5, 2009)

..


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh artisan they look scrumptious . I have to try these . Thanks for the tut .I love the faces , my grandkids will love trying these


----------



## Sibi (Aug 7, 2009)

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> Sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll have to say....never seen it nor heard of it.  I'll have to stick with maple syrup  But thanks for the info., you learn something new every day!


----------



## ChrissyB (Aug 8, 2009)

I think molasses is pretty close to golden syrup.


----------



## Woodi (Oct 17, 2009)

'Tis now a cold, frosty day in October, and I resurrected this, cuz it's a fine time to be baking.

Just one question: How many biscuits does this recipe make? (if I use the same cutter as you).

and thanks again for sharing!


----------



## IanT (Oct 17, 2009)

omg that looks sooooooooooooooooooo good!


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 18, 2009)

..


----------



## topcat (Oct 18, 2009)

Ooh - I vote to double it!  You can always freeze some if'n it's too much  :wink: 

Tanya


----------



## gekko62 (Oct 18, 2009)

I made a half batch & had enough to fill a 2L jar,plus munched 1/2 a dozen while I was baking & cooling them. I looove warm gingerbread biccies


----------

